# Feed back on my TNR ferals



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Some time you feel like you’re just spinning your wheels doing TNR. But this story made me feel good. Yes we are making a difference.

I was talking with my framer today and he told me the feral cats -3 of them- which I spayed and neutered that live in his barn, are still there. This was about 5 yrs ago. There was one female and two males. The female got caught by an owl one night right after she was spayed. But the boys are still there. He said he hasn’t named them because every time he names something they die. The two boys now let him touch them and pet them but not to pick them up.

He watches coyotes come thru his horse property and they’ve managed to avoid capture! He told me one night he heard this sound which sounded like an elephant running. It was the two feral cats with a coyote right on their tail. They ran past him and up into a tree. The coyote put the brakes on about 5 feet from him and took off the other direction.

He still feeds and waters them every day. They are doing great.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Good on ya.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It's always nice to hear a great follow-up story, especially after five years.


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

What great news! The coyotes scare the crap out of me. I live in the suburbs and we have a pack of coyotes who have been in my back yard twice in the past 6 months. Shadow had just been in the yard the first time and just a few weeks ago, I was out on the deck early in the morning with Shadow when he completely freaked and ran into the yard and up the tree. Just a few seconds later, a coyote came through the yard chasing a bunny. I worry so much that the coyotes will get him at night. I just keep hoping that all my hard work will pay off and soon he will be in house!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Isn't there something he can do to protect them from coyotes?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There is nothing you can do about coyotes. If you have a fenced or walled yard they ususally dont jump the walls or fenses but that doesnt mean your ferals will just stay in the walled yard either. Even in Arizona if you have a walled yard Ive had bobcats jump my wall into the yard. 

I know coyotes are trying to exist too since we have encroached on their hunting territory.


----------

